# what's the best looking numberplate?



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I've gotta say that I really hate yellow number plates. Looks like wee-wee someway.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 17, 2006)

Lebanese plate, inspired from the European scheme:


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Qwert said:


> They look similar because are supposed to look similar. It's EU policy.


That doesn't mean they have to look identical, minus some initial designating the country. Like my Isle of Man example, why can't ,say, Germany have an eagle like it has on it's coins, with a 'D' underneath it. The EU symbol is dull and boring.


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

gladisimo said:


> Smarter?
> 
> Anyway, I like the Europlates for their clean looks, but I don't get people liking one plate over another. They all look like one another.


Yes, smarter. And no, they don't all look the same, otherwise, you can't possibly like Europlates for their clean looks.

This looks smart...









...whereas this looks rather tacky.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Gareth said:


> That doesn't mean they have to look identical, minus some initial designating the country. Like my Isle of Man example, why can't ,say, Germany have an eagle like it has on it's coins, with a 'D' underneath it. The EU symbol is dull and boring.


You're right. For example Slovakia aded its coat of arms on the plate. EU wants that blue stretch on the left, rest depends on every single EU state.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Europe seems to have the best looking everything. I wish they would take over the world.


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Your jealous of license plates, matey. Get a grip. :cheers:


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Qwert said:


> You're right. For example Slovakia aded its coat of arms on the plate. EU wants that blue stretch on the left, rest depends on every single EU state.


But Slovakia is now in the EU, which means that since 2004, the EU flag has been used instead.


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2006)

This is from my state Jalisco, in Mexico.

There are in many colors, here are 3 samples.

All are from the state Jalisco


----------



## Schnoor17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Dansih plates are the coolest, not for the way they look but because of the fact that the registration tax is so high. We end up paying for our cars three times before we can drive them :-(


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

In Norway, which is NOT part of the EU but is associated with it through EFTA we have two different varieties.

Car buyers can choose according to political sentiments. 

This is the new Euro-style plate:










This is the an updated variant of the old-style plate:










Each are equally valid.

The D? series is localized to Oslo.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I quite like ours. Nice & simple


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Gareth said:


> But Slovakia is now in the EU, which means that since 2004, the EU flag has been used instead.


The first one without blue stripe was used before joining EU. That with blue stripe was used after 2004, but now there is new type with blue stripe and Slovak coat of arms.

I've posted it some tome ago, this is plate which is being currently issued, however those above are also valid and don't have to be replaced:


----------



## ADCS (Oct 30, 2006)

Do y'all in Europe play the license plate game when traveling (esp. by car)? You know, where you try to identify as many different states or countries as possible?

I remember one trip to Vail, CO where we got every state in the US other than Hawaii... which my aunt who lives up there saw the next week :cheers:


----------



## Arjuch (Aug 16, 2007)

I like my country's numberplate,Thermo posted it


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

ADCS said:


> Do y'all in Europe play the license plate game when traveling (esp. by car)? You know, where you try to identify as many different states or countries as possible?
> 
> I remember one trip to Vail, CO where we got every state in the US other than Hawaii... which my aunt who lives up there saw the next week :cheers:


When I get bored on long trips I may have done that


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

definitly european! US ones look so kitsch.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

AUSTRIA


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

JJFox said:


> AUSTRIA


even you can choose your own sign:



B-Chef1
B-Mafia1 
B-Have6

or something like this  it´s expensive but exclusive and sometimes funny


----------

